# Evercool EC-985D 12/24v Fridge. Can it run off the mains



## AlphaPets (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi,

Advice please. Would I be able to run this off the mains Evercool EC-985D 12/24v? Has the standard cigarette lighter lead, pluging into a two pin socket.

Thanks


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If it says 12/24V, that's what it runs off.

If you bought a mains adapter to give you 12V then you could use that to run the cooler.

DON'T plug it into the mains as it is.

Peter


----------



## AlphaPets (Jul 9, 2011)

It's being sold second hand locally, so no mains adaptor.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The clue is in the question. the answer is a profound NO it is NOT suitable for mains.12v/24volt only.

cabby

It is the sort of thing you put in the car boot and wire in for casual use.


----------



## AlphaPets (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cigarette-L...446561508&sr=8-8&keywords=12v+mains+converter

would this work?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

That adaptor may well work if the evercool is rated at less than 2amps but more importantly you have described the Evercool EC-985D as a "fridge"...as far as I can see, from looking at googled pictures of one, it is not a fridge it is a powered ( peltier ) cold box. That means it will, to a limited degree, cool down* any stuff that you put in the box but no where near as efficiently as an absorption or compressor fridge. 

* or heat it up if you wish


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As Mike says, look on the info plate and see what Amps it needs, make sure that adaptor is compatible with this.Otherwise the cables could overheat and cause a fire.
This is basically a cool box not a fridge, the thing you take on a picnic, You could just put what you want to keep chilled in the fridge at home and chill that COOL BOX with ice and then as you go throw it all in.

cabby


----------

